# The dog who saved my life



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Barney is my 4 year old English springer spaniel. I got him almost 4 years ago today at 6 months of age.

My life has changed so much because of him, everyone says they change because of their dog but he's changed me and in some ways saved my life.

When I was very young I was bullied, this bullying continued all though school. I was psychically bullied as well as mentally and sadly any friends I made they were also attacked. I became very anti social and upon getting a computer at the age of 12, I just never left home unless it was to go to school. The bullying also affected my school work as sometimes I was also bullied in class and sadly by the age of 15 I developed Panic attacks. Things did not good for me as by 17 I had very few friends and was just not comfortable being in groups of people, which I new would affect me if I ever hoped to get a job.

After many years of trying to convince my mum I wanted a dog and the advice of others, she finally let me have a dog. that dog was barney, he was nothing special just a 6 month old puppy who's owners were not able to keep him. He had very little training and had eye problems, I did not think a whole lot of him when he first appeared and even thought he was kind of ugly.

We were quickly friends and I found how much I loved teaching him things as he loved learning them. There was another side to him that came with benefits, being a dog people would stop and talk to me wanting to know about him and often talking just about him. The more people I met because of him they more my confidence grew, I even started taking him with me everywhere I went as him became my protector.

As our bond grew stronger he soon picked up my panic attacks and started to warn me about them. This helped me so much, sadly I still had to go to college without him but when I came home I was so happy to see him again. I would spend my days teaching him tricks and playing games with him. I later found out a trick I taught him would also protect me in the future.

I taught Barney to chase friends and neighbors who happily volunteered. I NEVER allowed him to bite although sometimes he would nip them it would never really hurt. One day I had a small group of youths shouting abusive and horrible things at me, one even hit me. Barney did NOT approve and he gave a small growl, the youth who hit me backed off. I told them to leave or the dog will attack them, they ran and barney chased after them and chased them off my street. Once they got off my street he came back as the happist dog in the world. Since then I have been left alone and I still get the occasional abuse from the other side of the street when he is not with me but now they just leave me alone.

I rarely have panic attacks now because of him, I have nothing to fear. I am also very confident now with people and still teach barney lots of tricks. I also met my fiancee because of him, as my fiancee loves springer spaniels. I have allot to owe him and despite various problems he's had and the high vets bills (he recently got a twisted stomach), I am still forever indebted to him and would be lost without him.

Here's a few videos of him;

YouTube - Chase 
here he's chasing my friend on command.

YouTube - Quick Tricks 
a video of him doing some quick tricks

YouTube - Barney's Home
and this is home after his twisted gut op

YouTube - Let's play fetch 
Him playing fetch.























































This dog has put up with my insanity and my aggression. Sadly he has become very very unwell and is allot of pain and no one is sure what is wrong right now but it's not looking good for him.

Thank you Barney for making me who I am.

edit;

Sadly after a trip to the vets it was found he had several lumps in his gut and stomach which have been believed to be tumors and his gut had re-twisted. It was decided that it would be fairer on Barney to place him to sleep then go through the trauma any longer.

R.I.P Barney


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope they find out whats wrong and he is running you ragged very soon.

:thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Barneys a brilliant dog, We all have pur fingers crossed here for him to pull through and his boys send him lots of get well licks and woofs. 

He is a little gaurdian angel in a furry body.xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

aww you made me cry with barneys story,hes a little cracker and very very clever,well done,i do hope they find whats wrong with him xxxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

thats so sad bless you both  hes a beautfull dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This must be barney's worst got you day, poor lad. We are now off to the vets, wish us luck things can be fixed.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Luck at the vet i hope they can sort him out once and for all!

What a special dog and what a special bond you have with him, we will all keep our fingers crossed for him to recover soon.
x


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck Barney.
He's obviously a wonderful much loved dog and I hope you still have lots of time left together.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh I am in tears 

I am so sorry to hear you were bullied and their is something wrong with Barney - I hope he gets better soon ((hugs)) xxxx


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Best wishes for you both.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

so sorry to hear barney isnt well. Hope he gets better soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sadly after a trip to the vets it was found he had several lumps in his gut and stomach which have been belived to be tumours and his gut had re-twisted. It was decided that it would be fairer on Barney to place him to sleep then go through the trauma any longer.

R.I.P Barney


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Sadly after a trip to the vets it was found he had several lumps in his gut and stomach which have been belived to be tumours and his gut had re-twisted. It was decided that it would be fairer on Barney to place him to sleep then go through the trauma any longer.
> 
> R.I.P Barney


Oh no i'm soo sorry to hear that.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no I am so Sorry Daisy  I know barney means the world to you, You have done the hardest but bravest thing and let him go without anymore suffering. 

Run free barney and massive hugs to you daisy.xxx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

That is the most sad and wonderful story I have ever heard!

It really brought a lump to my throat! I think you were truly blest and im sure he loved living with you.

I hope he is up there chasing away all the nasties! RIP Barney!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bless you both 

RIP Barney


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that.
RIP sweet Barney

((hugs))


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

really sorry, take care
RIP Barney

juliex


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss... I know you will never forget him

RIP Barney xx


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

:crying: I'm so sorry, I really wasn't expecting that ending to your post. What a fantastic friendship, i'm sure Barney will still be looking out for you from Rainbow Bridge.

Run free Barney x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Poor baby, and so sorry you had to go through this, it was the wisest decision for him. He has left a great mark on you and been a true friend and inspiration.

Rest in peace little fellow and a big hug to you.

don


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

Very sad news.

While I am sure you feel completely knocked now, I hope you begin to feel better soon. Don't every forget him, but even now try to remember the good times.

If it is of any help, I am sure you did the right thing by drawing his life to a pain free end.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Noooooo!
I am truly shocked to hear this. I am sooo sorry, can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Run free, lovely Barney... :crying:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss,
It must be very hard for you to come to terms with something as traumatic as this , my thoughts are with you , and your wonderfull Barney . (((hugs))) xxx

Run Free Barney .xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I so sorry for your loss.
What a horrible shock.
I hope that through support from your dogs, your fiance and maybe even with a little help from the forum you will have the strengh to get through this difficult time.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

OH NO!!! :frown2:

My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight, we are all here to help you through ur loss, as you have been for sooo many others.

R.I.P Barney, run free at the bridge, you deserve the softest of cushions and the tastyist of treats for ur loyalty and companionship.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't expecting this. I am so so sorry for your loss. Barney sounds like an amazing boy and nothing can take away from you what you had with him. RIP Barney.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear that poor Barney had to go. Rip Barney and sending hugs to you .Its good you have so many lovely memories of him and what you were able to do together and the confidence he has been able to help you with. show him now how strong he has made you And touched hearts always remembered and loved. xx


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm so sad you lost Barney but im glad he made such a difference in your life, thinking of you and sending hugs x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Omg hun I'm so sorry  R.I.P Barney xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I am sooo sorry to hear (hugs) to you and barney...Thinking of you... Rest in peace Barney, watch over your mummy xxxx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - you must have a Barney shaped hole in your heart (((HUGS)))

Run Free Barney - you were truly loved, but I guess you know that xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

what a lovely story and a great dog he was. 

RIP barney, have fun over the bridge x


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

RIP Barney 
He was defiantely one of the most handsome Springers i've ever seen.


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your sad news, he sounds like he was an amazing dog. Sending you big hugs,
Tracey xxxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm bumping this up because i'm not in a mood to start a new thread, mostly because some little shite kept me up most of the night crying.

Anyway it has now been a year since I lost my wonderful boy and I still greatly miss him.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Rest in peace Barney, Hope your havin fun with all the balls you can wish for  

All ready a Year gone, but not forgotten.x

woofs and licks sent to rainbow bridge from Zeb and Bear.xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Big hugs hun 

He looked like a very beautiful boy x x

Run Free Barney x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a beautiful story and a beautiful dog. He obviously impacted your life in a massive way. You obviously helped one another as he seemed unwanted in his previous home  Getting a dog boosted my confidence a great deal to. So sad he had to leave you after such a short time. RIP.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't believe its been a year. I always loved Barney and his cute stumpy leggies  He was a handsome boy.

Sleep well Barney, you live on in your gorgeous children!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP barney, you were truly an amazing dog!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Scary how fast time passes.

I know how hard it is, and words are never enough in such situations. So I will just say that I am thinking of you!

xxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Rest in peace Barney, Hope your havin fun with all the balls you can wish for
> 
> All ready a Year gone, but not forgotten.x
> 
> woofs and licks sent to rainbow bridge from Zeb and Bear.xx


I now it's gone so quick.

I bet he has an endless supply too :thumbup:



GoldenShadow said:


> Big hugs hun
> 
> He looked like a very beautiful boy x x
> 
> Run Free Barney x


Thanks 



Jackie99 said:


> What a beautiful story and a beautiful dog. He obviously impacted your life in a massive way. You obviously helped one another as he seemed unwanted in his previous home  Getting a dog boosted my confidence a great deal to. So sad he had to leave you after such a short time. RIP.


Thank you, he defiantly helped me in so may ways. 



happysaz133 said:


> I can't believe its been a year. I always loved Barney and his cute stumpy leggies  He was a handsome boy.
> 
> Sleep well Barney, you live on in your gorgeous children!


I know, it was always funny because he was a stocky dog on these short legs. I gues that is what happens when you cross working to show, hehe.

He defiantly does, Rusty often has little quirks just like his Dad.



Leah84 said:


> RIP barney, you were truly an amazing dog!


Thanks, he was 



Nellybelly said:


> Scary how fast time passes.
> 
> I know how hard it is, and words are never enough in such situations. So I will just say that I am thinking of you!
> 
> xxxx


Thank you, yes it is hard but not much you can do but continue on.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What a sweetie - dogs do have such an amazing effect on people. He looked like an absolute darling. 

Is he being your Akamaru in the last picture?  That looks like Expo or something, very cool.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Argent said:


> What a sweetie - dogs do have such an amazing effect on people. He looked like an absolute darling.
> 
> Is he being your Akamaru in the last picture?  That looks like Expo or something, very cool.


They really do :thumbup:

Yes, we were at a recon for Tokyo pop.

We got the idea from the year before we we first went









I realized he was kind of like akamaru looks wise :lol: so wanted to try it out, we were a huge hit because he would hold the kunai and "fight" me.

Bless him 

eit to a, that is not me with him but someone we found who fell in love with Barney


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Barney sounds like a very special dog. I am so sorry he is no longer with you.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiesmum said:


> Barney sounds like a very special dog. I am so sorry he is no longer with you.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Val xx


Thanks, he really was.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Barney..


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww what a beautiful story,he sounds really special RIP Barney x


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh my god, your story is really touching and I am really sorry for your loss. 
Good old Barney RIP!


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

your story is really touching and I am really sorry for your loss, He was certainly a very special Dog , Barney will be in your heart forever

R.I.P Barney


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

God, I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. My sincerest sympathy to you. May he run free and wait for you at the bridge. Big hugs at this truly crappy time.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, although it's been a year it's still hard but I can now watch videos and look at photo's without sobbing every time, he was a beautiful lad and I dearly miss him.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thanks everyone, although it's been a year it's still hard but I can now watch videos and look at photo's without sobbing every time, he was a beautiful lad and I dearly miss him.


It takes so much ruddy time, doesn't it? I sob all the time still: quite shameful, but people without dogs just don't get it.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Hon, I'd never read this before. Hugs xxxx

Sleep well Barney x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

So so so sorry for your loss , RIP beautiful Barney xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> It takes so much ruddy time, doesn't it? I sob all the time still: quite shameful, but people without dogs just don't get it.


It does, I still well up and get lumps but egetting there slowley. I know, it's one of the reasons I lost my job because he got sick and I got distracted.



Shazach said:


> Hon, I'd never read this before. Hugs xxxx
> 
> Sleep well Barney x


Thanks 



H0lly said:


> So so so sorry for your loss , RIP beautiful Barney xx


Thankyou 

Thank you everyone who has given me rep for this, I know i'm sometimes difficult and irresponsible but one thing was for sure I cared deeply and had such a wonderful bond with such a wonderful dog.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

rip little man - you were very much loved and you always will be. one day you will both be reunited x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

2 year Bump  Still miss him but coping allot better.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my, that actually made me cry. What a wonderful story and a wonderful companion you had there. Im so sorry that you lost Barney, but (like me) i hope you can think of the wonderful times you had together and smile about them now.

2 days ago, 2 months ago i lost my Charlie Marley and it is still very sore, and i still cry over him. I just hope time is a healer.

RIP Barney.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Oh my, that actually made me cry. What a wonderful story and a wonderful companion you had there. Im so sorry that you lost Barney, but (like me) i hope you can think of the wonderful times you had together and smile about them now.
> 
> 2 days ago, 2 months ago i lost my Charlie Marley and it is still very sore, and i still cry over him. I just hope time is a healer.
> 
> RIP Barney.


Thankyou and Sorry to hear you lost Charlie, it is a healer. I still miss him and yes I still have moments where I break down and cry but I have my room decorated in photos and can look at them and smile


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thankyou and Sorry to hear you lost Charlie, it is a healer. I still miss him and yes I still have moments where I break down and cry but I have my room decorated in photos and can look at them and smile


Thats good, im still no where near that stage yet. Although i couldnt delete him from my signature, i still cant look through the many pictures i have without crying.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Thats good, im still no where near that stage yet. Although i couldnt delete him from my signature, i still cant look through the many pictures i have without crying.


I was the same only I hid everything because otherwise i'd break down and cry. Last year was the first time I managed to get everything out and put it back. I love looking at them now as it jsut feels me with warmth over sadness


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

oh springerhusky, this is the first time I've read your post about Barney, and it's made me cry so much. What a lovely boy. I'm glad you can remember him with love and warmth now. You must miss him so much. xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

springfieldbean said:


> oh springerhusky, this is the first time I've read your post about Barney, and it's made me cry so much. What a lovely boy. I'm glad you can remember him with love and warmth now. You must miss him so much. xxx


Thank you


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

I just read this and it is a wonderful story...
my eyes are welling.

Barney looks like he was an amazing dog! 

RIP.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Dogs are just so special. I'm glad you have Barney, and I hope you always have such a trusting and loyal companion in your four legged furry friend.

Who needs bullies and ignorant people when you have a dog? not you or me, that's for sure!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the first time I have read Barney's story.

Barney's story is so touching. He sounded like a wonderful lovely dog who helped you so much. You must miss him a lot.

RIP Barney.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jugsmalone said:


> This is the first time I have read Barney's story.
> 
> Barney's story is so touching. He sounded like a wonderful lovely dog who helped you so much. You must miss him a lot.
> 
> RIP Barney.


Thank you, it'll be 3 years this november. Gone by so fast but still miss him like crazy 

Brody has come to remind me of him quite a bit but yet unlike with his son, Rusty it's not upsetting me and i'm not judging him. I guess because i've moved on a bit more.

I still have his photos on my wall and look at them often x


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the first time iv read Barneys story. What an amazing dog he was. He looked so happy and eager to please. Loved the video of his quick tricks, clever boy. 

R.I.P Barney


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Have to say, I had a huge weep. Big hugs to you. Will you rescue another, in Barney's memory?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Paula07 said:


> This is the first time iv read Barneys story. What an amazing dog he was. He looked so happy and eager to please. Loved the video of his quick tricks, clever boy.
> 
> R.I.P Barney


Thanks x he was a smart lad.



househens said:


> Have to say, I had a huge weep. Big hugs to you. Will you rescue another, in Barney's memory?


Asked me that last year, i'd have still told you I would never have another springer.

This dog has crept into my life and has won me over, he wasn't even meant to be my dog and was meant for my mum. Recent changes meant we "swapped" dogs  








He's snuck into my heart no way any other dog but Barney could. I've had dogs since him and still have Maya and I adore her but this little waggily thing is the first time i've been so distracted that my thoughts of barney being gone have been easier.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww your story was so touching. He was a lovely dog. Your new puppy is beautiful..has a lovely gentle look in his eyes


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Still wiping tears away. So very sad for Barney and you and your fiance.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww just read this what a gorgeous boy he is, you can see the character and the soul in those eyes. 

What a wonderful life you shared. You know you probably gave him just as much back, he just couldn't tell you.

RIP x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

polishrose said:


> Aww your story was so touching. He was a lovely dog. Your new puppy is beautiful..has a lovely gentle look in his eyes


Thank you 



househens said:


> Still wiping tears away. So very sad for Barney and you and your fiance.


I'm bawling now while cuddling, I only come look at this thread once a year but it got bumped early so came to see 

It'll be 3 years this November and my Fiancee is now my Husband x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Julesky said:


> Aww just read this what a gorgeous boy he is, you can see the character and the soul in those eyes.
> 
> What a wonderful life you shared. You know you probably gave him just as much back, he just couldn't tell you.
> 
> RIP x


Thank you and I'm sure we were as good for each other even if I still belive he did way more for me x


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, SpringerHusky  R.I.P. Barney!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I am so sorry to read the ending to your story. He'll still be there watching over you.


----------



## petrus (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear that  R.I.P. Barney!


----------



## Painted Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

R.I.P Barney


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Charlotte1988 said:


> Sorry to hear this, SpringerHusky  R.I.P. Barney!





BessieDog said:


> I am so sorry to read the ending to your story. He'll still be there watching over you.





petrus said:


> So sorry to hear that  R.I.P. Barney!





Painted Lady said:


> R.I.P Barney


Thank you everyone :thumbup:


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

First time I've seen the story too. I'm so glad you had each other, even if it was only for a short time.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive just caught up with your story and it was wonderful  It brought a tear to my eye, RIP Barney, he was a special lad.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

thronesfan said:


> First time I've seen the story too. I'm so glad you had each other, even if it was only for a short time.


Thank you, it may have been short but felt like a lifetime 



DobermannZoe said:


> Ive just caught up with your story and it was wonderful  It brought a tear to my eye, RIP Barney, he was a special lad.


Thanks, he truly was.

Sorry for late replies, just came across the thread again and hadn't seen these replied


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

SpringerHusky, I watched the video of Barney doing tricks. When you 'shot' him he was lying on his back 'dead' but his tail was still wagging. That made me smile and was a nice start to the morning for me.

You have a lovely, gentle way with your dogs, and Barney was a little cracker. It's really nice to read how dogs can change people's lives in a positive way, especially in light of the recent tragic story.

I hope you have as much joy with your new dogs as you obviously did with Barney. 

ps. There's absolutely no way I had a tear in my eye reading through this thread....probably a fly or something.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My yearly bump, it has been 4 years now


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

R.I.P. Barney. I hope he's bumped into some of my old dogs over the bridge, he sounds like he'd get on well with them.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Barney was just amazing. Hope you're sleeping soundly old boy xxxxxxxx


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

What an amazing dog he was. I'm so sorry you have had to part from him. Sending you healing thoughts at this awfully sad time. Xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

What a stunning dog he was and how lucky you were to have shared your life with such a good soul. I can see why you would miss him so much.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Have liked your post for the wonderful story of barney.

Hes such a handsome boy and you have trained him very well!!!! I was impressed by the videos. 

So sorry to hear his health went own hill, poor chap sounds like you did the right thing by him as he did you. 

R.I.P Barney xx


----------

